# Cup Protection?



## Hawke (Feb 12, 2007)

Greetings,

Anyone know a good protection cup for full contact sparring?

Thank you,
Hawke


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 13, 2007)

The standard plastic ones are good for most things, if you are going full out and need a little more you'd want something like this:

http://www.fairtexgear.com/html_documents/gear/gear_item.asp?p_id=62


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 13, 2007)

Look into what Hockey goalies use.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 13, 2007)

I use a steel Muay Thai style cup. Far more comfortable than the standard plastic cups. The steel is heaver but is also padded around the edge and fits in any standard groin strap designed for a cup. Fairtex has very good equipment but is a bit overpriced. Title Boxing offers steel cups by Twins and is of the same value as Fairtex for $20.00. We have used the Twins cups for a number of years and are very satisfied with the fit, comfort, and safety.

Danny Terrell
Progressive Martial Arts Training Center


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Feb 13, 2007)

Danny T said:


> I use a steel Muay Thai style cup. Far more comfortable than the standard plastic cups. The steel is heaver but is also padded around the edge and fits in any standard groin strap designed for a cup. Fairtex has very good equipment but is a bit overpriced. Title Boxing offers steel cups by Twins and is of the same value as Fairtex for $20.00. We have used the Twins cups for a number of years and are very satisfied with the fit, comfort, and safety.
> 
> Danny Terrell
> Progressive Martial Arts Training Center


 

Yes that is kind of why I suggested looking into Hockey goaltender's cup. That thing has to stop an EDGED hard piece of rubber traveling at around 100 mph...and another requirements is that it cannot be at a cost of mobility to the player...
And I would submit that Hockey goalies are some of the most flexible professional athletes out there.


----------



## still learning (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello, Many years ago we saw add for BULLET proof cups!  We heard the metal ones do crack sometimes....BUT it is stronger than plastic cups


Just make sure you wear you cup in the right places......... (is there more than one?) ..........Aloha


----------



## fireman00 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nothing beats the ShockDoctor cup - I took a full on shot in the groin during the TKD AAU Nationals last year - while there was some discomfort around the cup - the valuables were safe and sound.


----------



## Hawke (Feb 14, 2007)

Greetings and Salutations!

As always the info I get from these boards are awesome.

Thank you,
Hawke


----------

